# Signs identifying wall controls



## ADAguy (May 31, 2018)

*? Informational Signs at wall controls in kitchens identifying mechanical equipment*

*216.3* Directional and *Informational Signs.* Signs that provide direction to or information about interior spaces and facilities of the site shall comply with 703.5

*Advisory 216.3* Directional and Informational Signs. *Information about* interior spaces and *facilities* *includes* rules of conduct, occupant load, and *similar signs.* Signs providing direction to rooms or spaces include those that identify egress routes.

Is this an informational sign and If provided at thermostat identifying it as for makeup air, must it have braille?


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 31, 2018)

Is this an informational compliant sign? Sometimes the intent goes way beyond what is needed


----------



## ADAguy (May 31, 2018)

It says what it means, is it in a bar and if so how is one with a sight impairment to "aim" the firearm?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 31, 2018)

How do they find it and why are they driving?


----------



## steveray (Jun 1, 2018)

What "code" is that from?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 1, 2018)

Where's the handicap parking?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 3, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> *? Informational Signs at wall controls in kitchens identifying mechanical equipment...*
> Is this an informational sign and If provided at thermostat identifying it as for makeup air, must it have braille?


Is it a common use kitchen as in a dorm or a commercial kitchen as in a restaurant?
I believe a dorm should, but not a commercial kitchen.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 3, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> Where's the handicap parking?


Where's his dog?


----------



## steveray (Jun 4, 2018)

I required Wendy's to braille out their "WIFI area" sign.....First time they had seen that in the country supposedly....

But we amend this into our IBC:
(Add) 1110.5 Interior signage. Interior signs, when provided, that designate permanent rooms
and spaces shall be raised text characters and Braille, designed and located in accordance with
ICC/ANSI A117.1. Mounting location for signage shall be such that any person approaching the
signage will not encounter protruding objects, or stand within the swing of any door.

Not sure how the rest of you would get there....


----------



## mark handler (Jun 4, 2018)

steveray said:


> I required Wendy's to braille out their "WIFI area" sign.....First time they had seen that in the country supposedly........


you do know that fewer than *10 percent* of the 1.3 million people who are legally blind in the United States are Braille readers.
And the code does not require all informational signs be in braille.
Codes and standards do not require braille menu signs, which would be more helpful than Wi-Fi signs in braille.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 4, 2018)

mark handler said:


> braille menu signs, which would be more helpful than Wi-Fi signs in braille.



Mark, I agree with you on that statement!


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 4, 2018)

Mark, that was a commercial kitchen, no sight impaired kitchen employees?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 4, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Mark, that was a commercial kitchen, no sight impaired kitchen employees?


IMPO, braille sign not required.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 4, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> *Advisory 216.3* Directional and Informational Signs. *Information about* interior spaces and *facilities* *includes* rules of conduct, occupant load, and *similar signs.*



Good thing this is only advisory since most occupant signs are a piece of paper mounted in a glass covered frame before being posted on a wall. Someone needs to advise the adviser about how the real world operates and the intent and purpose for the posting of an occupant load sign.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 4, 2018)

Not requiring OL sign to be in braille! Like mtlogcabin sez, usually a piece of paper under glass. 

Go pound sand!


----------



## steveray (Jun 4, 2018)

Agreed, but my code section says "rooms and spaces" not menus.....



mark handler said:


> you do know that fewer than *10 percent* of the 1.3 million people who are legally blind in the United States are Braille readers.
> And the code does not require all informational signs be in braille.
> Codes and standards do not require braille menu signs, which would be more helpful than Wi-Fi signs in braille.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 4, 2018)

steveray said:


> Agreed, but my code section says "rooms and spaces" not menus.....


So you are counting a WiFi sign as a "similar" sign?


----------



## steveray (Jun 4, 2018)

Yep.....If it says "non smoking area" I would call that too....My advice is to put up the signs after I leave if you don't like it...If a roomspace is labeled as to an amenity or use or person, then it gets braille...


----------

